# 1964 transmission wiring?



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

Hi, I’m working on installing a new American Autowire harness in a 1964 GTO. I’m close to completing the job and I have a question regarding the transmission connection. The question is should I get the parts and harness to wire the circuit up or run it without the kick down feature. I’m not familiar with this style transmission. There’s a switch mounted on the carburetor linkage and a connector close to the shift lever on the driver’s side. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated. I attempted to unplug the connector near the shift linkage but it wouldn’t budge. The switch at the carburetor doesn’t look too healthy either. I’ve researched a little and think this may be a two speed transmission with a locking converter. I quickly checked the pan and it’s square with a corner missing like a TH350 but the shift indicator shows P-R-N-D-L on the console.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, if it is a T 350 you wont need the electric kickdown anyhow.
A T 400 has an electric kickdown .
I dont know about a 2 speed.
You need to ID your trans.Try moving the shifter and counting the detent positions.RNDL is 4. That would be 2 speed RNDSL would be 5. = 3 speed.
The column shifter wont tell you if you have a different trans.


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

Thanks! That’s what I’ll do next time I work on it. The shifter positions sounds easy enough. I’m going to try to find an ID tag or number on the transmission. Where is that normally located?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

probably doesnt have one. pan shape and bolt holes/pattern will tell you what you need to know.
Havent you driven this car? does it shift once or twice?


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

No I have only worked on this car rewiring it for a friend. I’m trying to be as careful with his car as I can and do a first class job for him. I’ll be there some more this week trying to finally get the car running again. We’re making good progress and I’m down to a short list of items to complete. It’s my first time working on the GTO. We had it running but couldn’t drive it because the lights and other items were a disaster. It’s almost ready now. The owner is super excited. I’ll let you know what I learn.


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

LATECH, I got the GTO running today it’s got to get a brake job before we can drive it. The shifter has P, R, N, D, L. I didn’t get a look for an I D tag.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

my57chevyeddie said:


> LATECH, I got the GTO running today it’s got to get a brake job before we can drive it. The shifter has P, R, N, D, L. I didn’t get a look for an I D tag.


That would indicate a 2 speed transmission.


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

T250C


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

T250C maybe


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

What two speed transmission has a kick down connector close to the shift linkage?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

More than likely an ST300. Not a power glide or other Chevy transmission. This was the 2 speed automatic installed in GTOs from 64 to 66 and other non high performance BOPs from 64-69.


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

I’m trying to decide whether to wire the kick down up. What’s your opinion. I’m gonna have to coordinate with the owner if I do. What components will it require using the American Autowire harness? I don’t see any info in my kit on this transmission. The kit mentions T400 kick down but that’s all. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

my57chevyeddie said:


> I’m trying to decide whether to wire the kick down up. What’s your opinion. I’m gonna have to coordinate with the owner if I do. What components will it require using the American Autowire harness? I don’t see any info in my kit on this transmission. The kit mentions T400 kick down but that’s all. Thanks.


Here is some reading:









kick down switch


Hello I have questions regarding 2speed automatic power glide st300 trans.my kick down switch is at the carb.it has 2 wires connected to it.if the wires are reversed would the Trans see it as on and stay dropped down in low?




www.gtoforum.com













Kick Down Switch


I'd like to convert my 64 4brl to a tripower, but there is a kick down switch on the 4brl carb. Is there a solution where I could install the switch on the tripower? Any resources would be appreciated, I cant find out much info on this subject.




www.gtoforum.com













2Spd (air-cooled) vs ST300 (2spd)


I have a '65 Tempest Wagon that I am working on. It has the original 215 IL6 that I intend to use for the time being to get this car cruzin' the streets. The car also has the original "air cooled" 2 spd trans. I bought another engine that was supposed to come with another "air cooled" trans...




www.gtoforum.com













Kick down nessasery


I'm pulling off my 65 Pontiac LeMans 2 barrel and installing a 66 tripower on my engine I have a 2 speed ST300 transmission automatic is it necessary to hook the kickdown switch backup it's activated by open throttle linkage Any input would be appreciated thank you




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## my57chevyeddie (10 mo ago)

I drove the ‘64 last week. It’s slick as a whistle. I think I will go without the kick down for now.


----------

